
My team is responsible for Trending Topics - coloneltcb
https://www.facebook.com/tstocky/posts/10100853082337958
======
greenyoda
This article is a response to this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11659565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11659565)

